# k04-23 turbo upgrade and k-04 replacement and upgrades



## 1hotcorrado (Feb 10, 2002)

if your doing a turbo conversion or need to replace your turbo, give me an email and let me know what turbo you want. i can get one built and shipped to you a lot cheaper and at top quality. i just had one built for myself and was half as much as a turbonetics unit. all new garret and kkk parts right out of the box machined to your specs . really good upgrade on the k04-23 . turbine wheels lighter than the center shaft- made from nasa materials. email me for a price on your needs . i'll hook you up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1hotcorrado (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: k04-23 turbo upgrade and k-04 replacement and upgrades (1hotcorrado)*

ttt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_nokia_guy (May 8, 2001)

*Re: k04-23 turbo upgrade and k-04 replacement and upgrades (1hotcorrado)*

How much for a KKK-04 for a 1.8t Jetta? AWW Engine code...


----------



## 1hotcorrado (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: k04-23 turbo upgrade and k-04 replacement and upgrades (1hotcorrado)*

ttt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1hotcorrado (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: k04-23 turbo upgrade and k-04 replacement and upgrades (1hotcorrado)*

all the big ballers need more air flowin, let me know.


----------

